# Humble RPG Bundle: 5E Dungeons, Hordes & Horrors



## Troll Lord (Jun 13, 2018)

Greetings!

The Humble RPG Bundle: 5E Dungeons, Hordes & Horrors is live on *Humble Bundle*. It is a massive haul worth upwards of $381 of fantasy gaming goodness for *Fifth Edition*. Get a library of maps, campaign guides, adventures, and other resources to support the Fifth Edition of everyone’s favorite roleplaying game!

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/5e-dungeons-hordes-horrors

(I've put the whole link here in case, for some reason, it does not hyperlink)

Get titles like _The Blight, Into the Deep Dark, Assault on Blacktooth Ridge, Forsaken Mountain, Items Wonderous Strange, Into the Deep Dark_ and so very much more. A Dozen Adventures and more for 5th Edition. 

As an added benefit, your purchase will support Navy-Marine Corps Relief Society to support military families! 

Its a win win for everyone.

Head over and support Humble Bundle today!


----------

